
Ask HN: Have you undergone chemotherapy treatment? - Wonnk13
Over Christmas I went into surgery to have a tumor removed from my colon and I was diagnosed with stage 2 colon cancer (T4M0N0). We&#x27;re now weighing the pros &#x2F; cons of chemotherapy.<p>I&#x27;m curious if anyone was able to continue working while being treated? I&#x27;m 28 and pretty fit, but I know this stuff is probably going to knock my socks off to some extent. I do really want to keep my brain engaged to the highest extent possible; ideally I&#x27;d like to continue working from home four days a week. Anyone have any anecdotes they&#x27;d like to share?
======
dfraser992
I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis. I was diagnosed with stage 2 melanoma
back in Aug, a month before I was to start grad school. It got revised
upwards, it was thicker than they initially thought, but the lymph node biopsy
showed it hadn't metastasised. I dodged that bullet... so I don't have any
advice.

But I would say keep the focus on your health. It was a emotional roller
coaster for a bit, surprisingly, and I compartmentalized for awhile. I'm sure
going through chemo will be even more 'fun'... I would have deferred going to
grad school. Good luck!

------
senior_james
My cousin in almost in your position exactly (and is a software developer).

Stage 2 colon cancer, has a tumor, they couldn't remove it and is now
undergoing chemotherapy.

This all happened 3 years ago. His tumor is still there and he's on his second
round of chemo.

I visited him many times and some weeks are better than others. Sometimes he's
great and can work a few days a week. Other times, he's so sick from the
chemo, he's bed-ridden for weeks at a time.

